

I believe "noreply" is bad customer service - javindo
http://stevetbutler.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/noreply-is-terrible-customer-service.html

======
kbuck
Typically, noreply addresses are used as a blackhole for mail that probably
won't be replied to, and any replies are either auto-generated (e.g. mail
delivery failure notices), spam, or other undesirable mail.

I have seen a good compromise for this, though: a piece of software I use sets
the sending address to "noreply.support@mydomain.com"; if you want to reply to
the message (and you aren't a spammer or mailer-daemon), you simply delete the
"noreply." from the beginning.

~~~
javindo
That sounds like a good idea. In general I think for companies who are fairly
substantial in size and have people who would otherwise respond to e-mails
sent to the relevant department, having a form of "e-mail switchboard" seems
like a vast improvement in customer service.

Of course there is always the problem of spamming but there are plenty of
third party filtering services which I'm sure could help with that.

It's unfortunate that auto-generated spam and so on has become such a problem
because the flexibility and freedom of the e-mail protocol is why it's stood
the test of time as a communication platform between companies.

------
javindo
Apologies if this doesn't belong here, I thought the community might find it
an interesting topic of discussion though.

